# how crusty is your schwinn?



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)

there seems to be a fine line between patina and crusty and again between crusty and garden sculpture! each has its own charisma for different reasons-honest wear-battle scars-neglect-or in various degrees of degrade/patina-or the price fits into ones budget! talking with an old time collector and he was saying his crusty bikes get more raves than his restored or really nice originals-go figure! I submit to you for your viewing pleasure a crusty 1935 schwinn motorbike I acquired recently. way beyond the possibility of a restoration candidate to be enjoyed for what it is. show me your 'crusty' but lovable Schwinn!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)

@fordmike65 - Thought you would appreciate this one, even though it's a Schwinn.

Really cool bike, love the saddle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

Love it! be sure to add it to the Preserve The Crust thread. Fits right in!


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 5, 2018)

It looks like a 36? Rear stay has some curve, or is that extra ‘patina’ !!! Resto candidate? There’s the fine line you’re wondering about, huh? G.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> It looks like a 36? Rear stay has some curve, or is that extra ‘patina’ !!! Resto candidate? There’s the fine line you’re wondering about, huh? G.



yes-its a '36 w/curved rear top stays. a resto candidate?  ......uhhh-you could but it would be a king's ransom! best left alone-embrace the crust!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 6, 2018)

My '51 B6. Picture is from the day I got it- all oiled up to try to clean it up a smidge. It'll be a good project this summer.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

change out the petrified rear tire and she'll be good to go!


----------



## rhenning (Mar 6, 2018)

This is the crustiest Schwinn I have.  It is either a 1952 or 53 Varsity as the serial number shows for both years.  Most likely a 1953.  Didn't want to do a repaint and because the original paint is kind of rust color I just clear coated the bike.  Roger


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

my motorbike was that color 80+ years ago.....!


----------



## Kato (Mar 6, 2018)

This is the one that started it all for me......just happened to be a Schwinn
It was totally covered in crusty rust - super nasty so I did the Naval Jelly and then WD40 / steel wool clean up and stopped here.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

this is nice kato-I have the same one(1951) and mine doesn't have half the color yours has!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 6, 2018)

1954


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 6, 2018)

1961


----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Kato (Mar 6, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> this is nice kato-I have the same one(1951) and mine doesn't have half the color yours has!




I'm pretty sure mine is a 54 - I have a " before " pic somewhere.......just gotta' find the damn thing


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

MY Rat Rod 39 was a frame & fork (with key) saved from a junk pile!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 7, 2018)

awesome!  rat rod deluxe autocycle! pretty cool!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 7, 2018)

mrg said:


> MY Rat Rod 39 was a frame & fork (with key) saved from a junk pile!View attachment 766000View attachment 766001



MRG, what kind of tires are those?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 13, 2018)

Got this frame, fork, guard, and crank for $5. Had the rear on hand. Nice n crusty. 
(Saddle has been changed, and badge added since this pic)


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 13, 2018)

Our favorite Schwinns still have the dirt that was on them when we first found them. We try to keep original paint bikes as we find them condition wise and replace tires and seat for riding. . Here's a few examples. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 13, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> there seems to be a fine line between patina and crusty and again between crusty and garden sculpture! each has its own charisma for different reasons-honest wear-battle scars-neglect-or in various degrees of degrade/patina-or the price fits into ones budget! talking with an old time collector and he was saying his crusty bikes get more raves than his restored or really nice originals-go figure! I submit to you for your viewing pleasure a crusty 1935 schwinn motorbike I acquired recently. way beyond the possibility of a restoration candidate to be enjoyed for what it is. show me your 'crusty' but lovable Schwinn!
> 
> View attachment 764756
> 
> ...



That's a dream bike.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 14, 2018)

Embrace the crust!  My 1962 Heavy Duty Wasp.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2018)

here's a bike you can roll to the 7-11 and pick up a 12 pak and some lotto tickets in style!


----------



## ricobike (Mar 14, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> here's a bike you can roll to the 7-11 and pick up a 12 pak and some lotto tickets in style!




She gets ridden hard and put away wet .


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 14, 2018)

My bikes are not crusty, I am.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 16, 2018)

Great worry free rider. ... except for the dry rotten og front tire ....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2018)

Crustiest one I own


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 18, 2018)

My 1949 DX  Rat Rod


----------



## Muncie-mike (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess mine fits in the garden variety


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2018)

I like my crusties but thinking about a oxy bath on this 65 violet, maybe make it 1/2 crusty?


----------



## COB (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Mar 20, 2018)

My 46


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 5, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 783248 View attachment 783249



That’ll buff right out!


----------



## GTV (Apr 5, 2018)

This was my Cadillac badged ‘47 (and the Alfa for a short time). 



Out of all the cars, bikes, or other junk I’ve bought and sold over the years, I regret selling this bike the most.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2018)




----------

